# MB temperature higher than that of Processor?



## janitha (Jan 4, 2006)

Just now, while browsing the web, I happened to check the temperatures using Asus Probe 2. The Processor temperature is 38 degree and the MB temp is 39 degree. It sounds strange to me. Pl comment.
(AMD 64 3000 + A8N-E + 2 x 512MB Transcend)

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## siriusb (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,
The temperatures are within limits, so no need to fuss. The mobo temp will typically be around 34 to 38 deg C.
But do you have a version1 mobo, or do you hear some faint rattling noise in the chipset fan, or do you see the chipset fan's speed fluctuate wildly? Any of these symptoms mean trouble. Otherwise, no worry.


----------



## janitha (Jan 4, 2006)

siriusb said:
			
		

> Hi,
> The temperatures are within limits, so no need to fuss. The mobo temp will typically be around 34 to 38 deg C.
> But do you have a version1 mobo, or do you hear some faint rattling noise in the chipset fan, or do you see the chipset fan's speed fluctuate wildly? Any of these symptoms mean trouble. Otherwise, no worry.



Thank you siriusb for the suggestions.

But of course I know the temps are within limits. The only thing which seem strange is that the MB temp is higher than the Procc temp.

BTW Mobo is Version 2, there is no rattling in chipset fan (but my Hitachi SATA makes some rattling noise)  and its speed does not fluctuate.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## shariq_pj (Jan 5, 2006)

R u facin any problem as such...? I don't think it's a big problem and it happens sometimes...


----------



## kalpik (Jan 5, 2006)

Actually the AMD processors are very efficient. They produce very less heat, even lesser than the northbridge sometimes!!


----------



## ramprasad (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry if deviating from the topic...
Please suggest some freeware tools to get the mobo and proc temp for P4 machine


----------



## kalpik (Jan 5, 2006)

SpeedFan, Motherboard Monitor. Google for them..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 5, 2006)

^^
Try This


----------



## kalpik (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the links Qwerty... Actually im too lazy to search for them myself!

Actually, this is the official link for MBM. Hehe..


----------



## janitha (Jan 5, 2006)

BTW, what exactly is meant by Motherboard temperature?

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 5, 2006)

I've faced this thing before... it was AMD 3000+
and proc temp was 29c whereas mobo temp was 35c
this seemed to be wrong reading for proc temp..
but thi s is possible for many reasons, lack of proper cooling on northbridge so that air rests on the board....

in my case the board had integrated graphics and this was explainable... but it is not common...


----------



## janitha (Jan 5, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> I've faced this thing before... it was AMD 3000+
> and proc temp was 29c whereas mobo temp was 35c
> this seemed to be wrong reading for proc temp..
> but thi s is possible for many reasons, lack of proper cooling on northbridge so that air rests on the board....
> ...



where exactly is the sensor for the MB temperature?


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 5, 2006)

depends on ur mobo.... it sometimes just gves the case temperature and is not the motherboard temperature


----------



## siriusb (Jan 5, 2006)

> where exactly is the sensor for the MB temperature?


In this case (Asus a8ne), we are talking about the chipset temperature. The chipset is the one with the tiny fan on it.


----------



## janitha (Jan 6, 2006)

siriusb said:
			
		

> > where exactly is the sensor for the MB temperature?
> 
> 
> In this case (Asus a8ne), we are talking about the chipset temperature. The chipset is the one with the tiny fan on it.



Thanks.
And are the temps in the range 38-39 normal when no applications are running?

V.Prem kumar


----------



## kalpik (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes they are prettu much normal..


----------

